# Memory Upgrade Help



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I currently have 128 MB of RAM in an older IBM Netvista computer. Actually, I'm not having any problems with it, but figured it was time to upgrade the RAM, especially as memory has been pretty cheap lately.

I checked the IBM website for the upgrade for my model, and this is what I found: 33L3255 MEMORY-512MB PC800 16D In stock ** $1,355.00 $1,355.00. Can this be possible??? I know I've paid a little extra for IBMs, and I've never had any problems with them; however, this is ridiculous!!

Is there something so special about their memory upgrade that could possibly warrant this price?? I won't be paying it, but are these modules made of solid gold??

Thanks for any light you can shed on this.

Charise


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

That's a little unreasonable. I think you need PC100 or PC133 memory, if you have an older computer. That would be much cheaper.

Try this.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I will always check crucial first. The have a great scanner to tell you exactly which RAM stick you need. There prices are usually always very good.

www.crucial.com


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

I second "cclement", go to Crucial and they have a configuration wizard where you select the model and get the memory for your computer.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks! I've been doing some checking too. As I suspected, and Mikey seconded--$1355 is a bit "unreasonable." Looks like it should be around $230 (add in pairs, so that would be 512 MB total).

I'll look especially at the sites you all mentioned. Thanks again!

Charise


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Okay, what I'm finding is that IBM lists replacement memory for my computer as ECC and RDRAM (Rambus).

Crucial doesn't carry RDRAM (not enough demand) and indicates it doesn't have a product for me. Memoryx.net points me to this product: 256MB IBM NetVista PC800 nonECC RIMM; and lists my computer as compatible with no mention of RDRAM or Rambus. At memory.com I get 256MB PC800 RAMBUS 184-Pin ECC RIMM as my replacement.

I don't know anywhere near enough to know why or why not, but left on my own, I would order from memory.com whose product is closest to what I was told by IBM and with a price comparable to that at memoryx.net.

I have 4 slots, so was planning on leaving the original RAM in place and just adding the new. Would non-Rambus screw it up? Obviously, I don't have a clue what that is. 

I really appreciate your help!! I've added RAM before on a couple other computers and added a CD-ROM, but I have my fingers securely crossed that the computers will even boot when I'm finished.  Thanks!!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

RDRAM, RIMMS, and Rambus all are the same type of memory IIRC. ECC/nonECC would be something to pay attention to, as you don't want to mix types. 

The 4 things to pay attention to is the type (RIMM/RDRAM/Rambus in your case), speed (800Mhz in your case), parity (ECC/non-ECC apparently either in your case), and number of pins (184 in your case).

Once you get the type of memory you need, Pricewatch can quickly get you the best price on the memory. The cheapest I see for 184 pin 256MB PC800 RIMM is $70...and it's Dell branded.

Your current memoy, if IBM OEM equipment, should have a sticker on it that has a PN or FRU. Post that and we can see exactly what type of memory it is and go from there.


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

Also can you post your IBM Netvista model.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Egad! I have to open it up now??!! :eek2:

Excellent! I'll check when I get home to that computer. 
It will have to be before TAR though--season finale! CDRU, will you still help if Romber wins? I like them.  

Charise


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Sure, the model is 6848-30U. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, assuming you need ECC & RAMBUS, try this.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Well, assuming you need ECC & RAMBUS, try this.


Yep, looks like that would work fine. Thanks for another option, Mikey!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I think in addtion to selecting the correct configuration you have to put the largest chip in the first slot and then the smaller chips in the subsequent slots. Otherwise it will either not boot or will not recognize all of the available memory. It's been 2 years since I built a computer but if IIRC that's way it works in a desktop. 

Anybody want to back me up or refute this?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

That's certainly *not * the case with Simms and Dimms but I don't know about Rimms.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"RIMM; and lists my computer as compatible with no mention of RDRAM or Rambus."

RIMM - Rambus Inline Memory Module. Rambus memory was only used by a few rare PCs, the most well-known use of Rambus memory was surely the Nintendo 64 (with a whopping 4MB of the stuff - 8MB with the extra memory cartridge).


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, I'm learning a few things from all of you! Thanks. How I will use this plethora of knowledge is another thing. :lol: 

I haven't had a chance to check the current memory for any PN or FRU stickers yet, but I will try to make time tonight. I'll let you know what I find.

Charise


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

Newegg.com has RDRAM memory too:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ce=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=147&Submit=Property

Good prices and nice return policy.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Dang! Like newegg's price too! I used to use them a lot, but couldn't even think of their name yesterday. I hate getting old!! :icon_cry:

Thanks for the tip, Randall!


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

cdru said:


> Your current memoy, if IBM OEM equipment, should have a sticker on it that has a PN or FRU. Post that and we can see exactly what type of memory it is and go from there.


Had a new dvd drive to install, so did that and checked the memory--which has FRU-xxxxxx. I would never have known that was important without you mentioning that, cdru.

So, what does it mean?

I'm about ready to get the new RAM from sellers mentioned in this thread--thanks for the tips--unless there is something significant based on the "FRU" on the sticker.

Thanks again to everyone for your help! I definitely appreciate it!!

Charise


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

FRU = Field Replaceable Unit, in other words, the part number.

The part you left off is the important one.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> FRU = Field Replaceable Unit, in other words, the part number.


While the FRU is like a part number, it's different then the actual part number. Part numbers are specific to different revisions of the item. FRU numbers just indicate that they are more or less interchangeable as the final specs are (nearly) the same.

For instance, my company has many servers in use that use 9.1GB SCSI drives. We may have half a dozen differnet actual models of drives, but they all have the same FRU number. They may have different firmware, controllers, etc, but they are all 9.1GB SCSI drives.

Another example is with memory. A single FRU number may cover multiple different manufacturers of memory. It may be IBM branded, Kingston, or a "generic" manufacturer that IBM has used in the past. As long as the FRU numbers match, they should be interchangeable.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks, yes, I now see where the actual # is more important. The memory is Samsung, but I certainly don't remember the number from just writing it down. Sorry. :blush:

I'll add it later today.

Charise


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Okay, I have the rest of the code. Sorry, I thought it was just important if it was FRU or PN. After your explanations I see my mistake on that.

The memory I currently have is FRU-33L3088.

So, should I stick with IBM memory or try something else?


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

If you don't mind paying the IBM premium, go with IBM. But there is no reason you have to. Personally, I value price over sticking with OEM so I would go with 3rd party memory from a reputable seller and manufacturer. You can check out Pricewatch's Memory Page. The 3rd-5th menu items for PC800 RDRAM is what you are looking for. PC800 can run faster then what you need, but is backwards compatable. You might also do a search for "### MB PC600" (where ### is the size you want) to see if there is slower memory cheaper then the PC800 counterpart.

Stick with namebrand manufactures, like Samsung, NEC, Crucil, Kingston, etc. If the manufacturer says generic, I'd move on to something a little more expensive but name brand.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I appreciate all your advice and help. I doubt I will be staying with the IBM brand on this purchase, which will save me $, of course, but only because of help from all of you.

Thanks much!

Charise


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

One other thing I forgot to mention. Make sure the description says non-ecc or NP (non-parity). The existing memory you have a non-parity so it will be compatable without a problem.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I ordered today, and I did order ECC--all the IBM info says that's what I already have and what they list for the A60I--6848-30U--FRU 33L3255. (I don't know why that's different from what I gave you off a current piece. Maybe part # changed due to the age of my computer?) I read that if ECC and non-ECC are mixed, all will perform as non-ECC, correct?

Anyway, cdru, thanks for all your help. I feel more confident in my purchase, but I think I do want ECC. Hope you didn't find something to the contrary!

Charise


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

:lol: Hi. I ordered the IBM NetVista 6848 512MB RDRAM PC800 (Kit) System Memory, 256-8018RD45 from 4 All Memory for $196. Certainly much less expensive than the $1355 quoted on the IBM website!! It seemed to be in line with most of the other places I checked for Rambus ECC memory.

Since I had to open up the computer anyway, I also got a 120 gig HD to add as a secondary HD.

I installed everything last weekend, so now have 640 MB RAM (not exceptional, but certainly better than the 128 I had) and 165 gig HD (though oddly enough, the 120 GB drive shows as 232 GB in My Computer).

I couldn't get the set-up menu to come up, but from the product recovery I was able to check the new drive which checked out fine. I called a local place on Monday, and they told me to right click on My Computer. New trick for me! Was able to initiate and format the drive from there, so all is well. Moved all my music to the new drive and everything is working great.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and advice. I really appreciate it, and you all taught me some things. Who can ask for more? (Well, we can, of course, but I'm not greedy!)


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm the admitted party pooper in the crowd. Whether it's a laptop or desktop, I get lots of RAM (1 or 2 gigs depending on what I'm running), plenty of DASD, the s/w I need, and then I sit tight and don't upgrade. Definitely the way to go on laptops that I'll chuck rather than replace batteries after about 2-3 years. May sound a little crazy, but my time is worth something to me.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> Whether it's a laptop or desktop, I get lots of RAM (1 or 2 gigs depending on what I'm running), plenty of DASD, the s/w I need, and then I sit tight and don't upgrade.


I'd love to be able to do that, but haven't been able to spare the cash at time of purchase. Now it's 4-5 years after my computer purchase, and with no big innovations in computers that will serve my needs, upgrading seemed to be the best way to go.

Wish I could go your route, JM! Maybe next time--in another 4 years. :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Charise said:


> Wish I could go your route, JM! Maybe next time--in another 4 years. :lol:


Glad things worked out well.

I'd love to be able to say that I've always practiced what I preach, but all you need to do is look in our computer room at all of the parts and you'd quickly conclude that wasn't always the case. How'd you like to manage a few thousand computers in a work environment the way we manage our own PC's!!! :lol:

John


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> ... DASD ...


You're showing your age, JM.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> You're showing your age, JM.


True, but not as bad as Nick. When someone asked him about his memory, he hauled out a bunch on stone tablets. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> True, but not as bad as Nick. When someone asked him about his memory, he hauled out a bunch on stone tablets.


Obviously you're confusing me with some old religious movie. No need to worry about me, dude - my memory is great - probably much better much than yours. I also doubled the memory in my notebook just in case. Everything is still working just fine ...well, almost everything. :shrug:

Thanks, Sweetheart.


----------

